# If my wife saw this......



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

She would absolutely MURDER me..LOL

Her face was priceless, and I just had to share 

I made a little concoction for Kira, and she offered to cut it up for me (what a wonderful wife ) 

Anyway, here's a glimpse into my home:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, I take it she doesn't like the smell of chicken gizzards!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL, I take it she doesn't like the smell of chicken gizzards!


No, she doesn't. LOL


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't say I blame her, my advice would be to avoid tripe at all costs then lol


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hehe, that was cute.

Not to diverge from the point of the video, but...Your wife is very pretty!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

to funny, has she ever cooked liver? now THAT is a smell LOL


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beef heart has a pretty nasty smell too


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> to funny, has she ever cooked liver? now THAT is a smell LOL


OMG, she would run out of the house ..LOL She's gets so queasy with "out of the ordinary" foods.



jocoyn said:


> Beef heart has a pretty nasty smell too


That would be the ultimate torture for her.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I see that Gunner isn't the only dog who eats from a fork. 
Too funny! I don't blame your wife, that looked nasty so I can only imagine the smell.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I want your kitchen! 

Have you tried doing that with tripe yet?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Your house, your wife, your dog, all gorgeous!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pretty dog, and a pretty wife- what a lucky guy!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

that's awesome. I love how Kira's expression immediately changes when she tastes it. She's like "What. was. that?!?!?!"


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww did Coconut get any??


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> Your house, your wife, your dog, all gorgeous!


Thank you 



wildo said:


> Pretty dog, and a pretty wife- what a lucky guy!


Yup 



ayoitzrimz said:


> that's awesome. I love how Kira's expression immediately changes when she tastes it. She's like "What. was. that?!?!?!"


Haha...You caught that 
... 


msvette2u said:


> Aww did Coconut get any??


Of course she did. Coconut will eat anything. Kira is the fusspot.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, let me break it to you : that did not need to be cut up ! LOL!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Kira certainly looks ready to eat.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Ok, let me break it to you : that did not need to be cut up ! LOL!


Ok, I need to make the connection here......
I have another thread about " the family eating the dog stew".... Well, THAT'S part of the stew. 
Oh oh. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wait...so she cut that up knowing that it was going into a Kira Konkoktion and didn't question what was in the pot? 

:rofl:

Seriously...NEVER, EVER, EVER say a SINGLE word about that stew!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Wait...so she cut that up knowing that it was going into a Kira Konkoktion and didn't question what was in the pot?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Seriously...NEVER, EVER, EVER say a SINGLE word about that stew!


No, this video was over a month ago. We were making a dog stew together. 
In THIS particular case, it was a stew that I made on my own. 

Oh, and it was a doozy 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

You have a gorgeous wife (her facial expressions are priceless) and a gorgeous dog. (Kiras expressions were priceless too) and the little dog is a cutie.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow Anthony - how did you land your wife? She missed her calling as a super model.


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

That was so cute!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

LaneyB said:


> Wow Anthony - how did you land your wife? She missed her calling as a super model.


I'll thank you for her... Because if I show her, I'm a dead man. 

Not sure how I "landed" her. 
I'm 16 yrs her senior. Been together a long time. Have a few kids, and somehow managed to keep the age difference aside. 
I'm very immature for a guy in his 50s. I still ride bikes and play video games . So you could say I closed the gap a bit . 

In all honesty, she has a hard time keeping pace with me. 
Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

LOVE the video! You've got a great kitchen, and I agree about your wife! As to how you 'landed' her, I think I know. You're a great guy. It's that simple. Even hot chicks want a great guy!!  Oh, and I shared your post about the 'stew' with my wife. She agrees. If you tell her, you're a dead man. Take it to the grave. I also saw the expression on Kira's face... for a fussy eater, you hit the jackpot, I think, on this!


----------



## thatsrich85 (Jun 30, 2012)

Video broken?


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

Your Kira has such the sweetest face!


----------

